# Early Spring Honey Harvest



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

if its clear, its probably just sugar syrup...not sure if you would wantto go through trouble of harvesting it. Around here fall honey is usually dark


----------



## rlw4342 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks... When I say clear, not actually clear, more yellow, but definitely not dark. What do you do with the remaining surplus honey going into the spring? Do you remove and put open bars outside the brood areas back in once the early nector flow starts, etc.?


----------



## KeithC (Jun 15, 2010)

was wondering the same thing? Iv got 8 bars of caped honey in my TBH going into my 2nd year. the girls are bringing in pollen and starting to build up

temps in the hi 70 in the day and low 50s at night

should i leave it or take it?

thanks for all comments


Keith


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

If I'm going to do a spring harvest, which I often do, I generally wait until there's a good flow on and the chance of poor weather is largely over. I rarely feed, so I'm not terribly concerned about harvesting syrup-laden combs. 

Best,
Matt


----------



## outofabluesky (Feb 20, 2010)

KeithC said:


> was wondering the same thing? Iv got 8 bars of caped honey in my TBH going into my 2nd year. the girls are bringing in pollen and starting to build up
> 
> temps in the hi 70 in the day and low 50s at night
> 
> ...


I'd easily take 4 bars safely. Especially if pollen is already coming in.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

I sure am glad someone asked this question! I peeked into my hive today and it still has loads of honey stores! I already knew to wait until the weather and temperatures stabilized but wasn't sure about the harvest :applause:


----------

